# Hello from Scotland



## Scottishdyker (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi there , im Steven Rowe from the scottish borders , myself im 25 , i run my own company doing landscaping and stonework , have my own allotment (old before my time yes lol ) having an allotment made me think about keeping bee's again, ive always fancyed keeping bee's but never really done anything about it , im still on the fence at the moment , just reading and priceing hives etc at the moment , im hopeing to find a local beekeeper to me so i can have a chat and a look at his hives before going ahead , i see plans for making your own hives ? is this alot cheaper than buying a hive ? im very good at woodwork so i dont think making it puts me off , 

Cheers Steven


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Scotland- my ancestral home! Would love to get over to your neck of the woods sometime and see the place my forefathers called home.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine too!! Well half of me anyway. Last name Forbes. Welcome to the Source! Since I aways purchase my woodennware I can not answer your question but I am sure someone on here can. The idea of finding a local beek and getting your "feet wet" is a good one, it is how I fell in love with the girls!


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to BeeSource .I would love to see your part of the world but probably never will.I think honeybees are the most exciting little things the Lord has ever created. Just don't get discourged when you first get started likemany people do.Merl


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to the best forum


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, making your own is better if you have the tools, If you cannot get plans for making bee hives and equipment, I have some.
http://americasbeekeeper.com


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello and welcome Steven. This is, as evidenced by many, a fascinating hobby. For me, I am retired (I assume having an allotment in Scotland is similar) and so there is some time to devote to some other interests. For me it is the bees and woodworking. This answered some questions for me and I build most of our equipment myself. It brings double the satisfaction. Much good fortune to you in this hobby and take care and have fun.


----------



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Whereabouts on the borders ?,East West or Central ??


----------



## Scottishdyker (Mar 3, 2010)

MRADAMS said:


> Whereabouts on the borders ?,East West or Central ??


From Yetholm just outside kelso


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

FYI folks an "allotment" is part of a traditional British system that allows people to have a vegatable garden even if they don't have a back yard. An area of land is subdivided into small plots for which each person pays a small rent. These individual plots are called "allotments".
Steven, making your own boxes is satisfying - not always cheaper, but the British don't appear to have settled on one particular box as most of us have here in the US. My brother sent me a "Thorne" catalogue over from the UK, interesting reading, and i see at least three different styles in it. I would suggest you get to a local club and see what is the predominant style in your area before you put a saw into wood. Thorne has a shop in Fife TEL:01337 842596
I wish you luck in your beekeeping, be sure to post some photos of your hive(s) and it's setting when you get going. It 'll be interesting for us. Regards, Adrian.


----------



## uncleflip (Mar 23, 2010)

My ancestors are also Scots- and Germans. 

It was actually a Scot (transplanted to USA) who got me into all this. He's a mead maker, and got me into that. That in turn led me into keeping bees.... Funny how it all works. 

Be well
-UF


----------

